# Breeding Tincs, pairs or trio of frogs better?



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

When I bought my Tinc froglets I bought 8 and as many as 10 of some types of frogs in the hopes of getting a few pairs and sell off the remaining adults. Now I am wondering how many of you have had success breeding in pairs vs. breeding in trios. I don't know if I should pair them up and keep the remaining frogs isolated in case the pairs don't breed and switch them out, or put them in threes 1 female and 2 males, or just sell off the extra frogs. I have asked a few local breeder friends, and they have differing opinions. Share your breeding experiences, successes and failures!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I started with six cobalts and slowly gave them away. I ended up with just a breeding pair. I had them in a 55 gallon viv. I was hoping to keep the breeding pair with two others. At first things seem okay they were breeding fine but then later a lot of fighting started. I don't know if it was because the other two just were mature yet or what but I ended up trading them for some luecs and now I have a 55 gallon with just two cobalts in it lol. I would try just keeping them in pairs.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Over the years we have had far better success when we kept our tincs in pairs. Sometimes a 2nd male was helpful to "jump start" a reluctant or lazy male, but we have had our best breeding success with pairs.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input, good stuff. I would like to get some more, and suggestions on what to do with any extra adult frogs. Hold them back in case my pairs don't breed? Anyone ever get a pair that they have had for years and never produced a clutch?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> Thanks for the input, good stuff. I would like to get some more, and suggestions on what to do with any extra adult frogs. Hold them back in case my pairs don't breed? Anyone ever get a pair that they have had for years and never produced a clutch?


If you have the space it's always a good idea to have more then just 1 pair. Some frogs just don't click! Sometimes adding a 3rd wheel to a pair will jump start the breeding behaviors and sometimes a pair will just not breed with the animal they are with. Mixing and matching different pairs can sometimes help too. If you have the room I would hold onto them.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would agree that it makes the most sense to hold on to some "spares" of each morph you are working with. You might also consider keeping two pairs of each morph housed side by side (say, in a 55 gallon). If the frogs can hear each other, but not mess with each other, this can help increase breeding tremendously.

Good luck, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Woodsman, JL Exotics and Jex,

Thanks for all the great info. I think I am like most in the hobby, that we all want to breed our frogs. I remember planting flowers a couple of years ago and found it so rewarding to start with a seed, then a plant, and a flower! I can't imagine the satisfaction I will get from successfully breeding frogs. I appreciate the info, I want to do everything I can to avoid mistakes and provide an enticing/successful breeding environment. Thanks again.


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

Trios would be bad because there would aggression between the same sex adult frogs. I heard tincs can be very territorial as well.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

well why not more? if the tanks big enough you shouldn't have a problem, most tincs are fine in groups, just put enough places to hide and lay eggs in, i like to cut cork tubes down to 2-3 inches for the amount of frogs in the tank that way they can each have their own if they wanted, flim cans work great too, cover them with silicon and LFS and cocohusks. there is lots of ways to keep its always cooler to see lots of frogs in a big tank.


----------

